# MK7 gear oil - anyone change theirs?



## surfstar (Mar 13, 2016)

This is my first new car, so I have the opportunity to take care of its maintenance from new. One thing I have come across, is that it is important to do an early oil change on gearboxes and differentials (not needed for me), as the break in metals have no filter to be caught in. Some suggest that an early oil change can greatly reduce lifetime wear / extend its time before failure (could be data from OTR trucks, too). 

So VW claims "lifetime" gearbox oil, which means you have a hard time finding a spec/part no. and quantity. 

*I do believe the p/n is G 052 527 A2* (for the 5MT transmission)

This came up on ETKA and in a reply from VW customer care. If you delve into VW gear oils, you will come across the most confusing list of p/ns. Who knows what they actually are in regards to specs and what came from the factory in your car. If you find the TDI thread where many were analysed, you'll see most are quite thin, some more in the 'normal' range. Not sure how much mpg is gained by the super thin fluids, but at least there aren't complaints of gearbox failures from them. 

I have found an in-between fluid (viscosity-wise), that lists the exact p/n spec and isn't too overpriced. I'll be using that at 5k to get my break in fluid out. The couple of places that carry G 052 527 A2, sell it for $35+ a quart! 

Fuchs' fluid that claims this p/n spec is one of the very thin fluids (75w). 
I'm going to try ROWE TopGear 75w80, as it is a little thicker, lists the p/n spec I have, and is also a quality synthetic. $15.30/qt is the best I've seen. 


My main question is, has anyone else changed their gearbox fluid early? Or am I the only one interested in very long term reliability? (I run most cars 200k+ miles) This topic seems to come up more on the TDI forums. Although, I have a 5spd and different trans, so I'm hoping more TSI manual owners are on here to chime in.


----------



## GOLF 4 LIFE (Mar 30, 2016)

Can't hurt and IMHO can't hurt, I also do 5K mile engine oil and oil filter changes. I would never do 10K mile oil/oil filter.
Way too long.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

http://www.liqui-moly.de/liquimoly/produktdb.nsf/id/en_4433.html?OpenDocument&land=DE


----------



## surfstar (Mar 13, 2016)

Way too thick. 

VW p/ns (G52s) seem to come in around 6.4 cst @100. That is 14.5 and not recommended for my spec or similar VW spec/ p/ns.

The Fuchs 75w fluid is around 6.4, the ROWE that I'm likely to use is 7.7, I think. Both list my spec. 

I guess only the TDI guys really dove into this, as they keep their cars long enough to want to change the gear oil. 


I was just looking for any other input, from members who have changed their own fluid on MK7s already. 
I'll report back after I change it at 5k miles; RE any metal/glitter in old fluid, shift quality, etc. That won't be for a few months, though, as I just cracked 1k.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*gear oil changes?*

I had a VR 6 Jetta GLX manual trans 316,000 miles ,never touch gear box or anything, even dealer mechanics, say, leave stuff alone, all you do is cause problems. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Opening up stuff that has no required fluid changes is making trouble. It's sealed for a reason


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*never change gear oil*



surfstar said:


> This is my first new car, so I have the opportunity to take care of its maintenance from new. One thing I have come across, is that it is important to do an early oil change on gearboxes and differentials (not needed for me), as the break in metals have no filter to be caught in. Some suggest that an early oil change can greatly reduce lifetime wear / extend its time before failure (could be data from OTR trucks, too).
> 
> So VW claims "lifetime" gearbox oil, which means you have a hard time finding a spec/part no. and quantity.
> 
> ...


 Only 200K? i went 316K manual trans, never touch stuff that don't need touching, never ever changed gear oil in manual trans, or anything else that wasn't meant to be changed, you are asking for trouble, you will create it. Why would you change gear oil at 5K miles, why? there is no such recommendation in anything published by VW. 4 motions go out to 60K before they change some fluids. 5K? in a manual gear box?


----------



## surfstar (Mar 13, 2016)

CE said:


> I had a VR 6 Jetta GLX manual trans 316,000 miles ,never touch gear box or anything, even dealer mechanics, say, leave stuff alone, all you do is cause problems. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Opening up stuff that has no required fluid changes is making trouble. It's sealed for a reason


1 - it is not sealed. If it were, how would I drain and fill it? 
2 - VW only cares that it makes it out of your 3/36k warranty period. "lifetime" to them is their potential of having to pay for a warranty repair. 
3 - the reason for an early gearbox change - no filter for the fluid, any break-in metal debris will remain until the fluid is changed. For those wanting the best performance, an early gearbox/transmission fluid change is recommended. I agree that it may not be required or actually extend the life of any components, though. My mom has had Nissans go 300k+ miles on factory fluid, also. 

Much more info on TDI forums for gearbox changes. Why? They seem more into long term maintenance and reliability vs GTI owners who lease and mod their cars.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Recommended by whom? Folks that sell gear oil? The reasons you list are made up nonsense. Most folks change oil when replacing the clutch, but 100K miles is considered _*"Lifetime"*_ and an appropriate change interval by a lot of folks.

There is a gotcha in replacing gear oil on some Dubs that may or may not apply to your car. Before you drain the oil, read the specific procedure in the maintenance manual or you may get the level wrong.


----------



## draper (Oct 22, 2016)

surfstar said:


> This is my first new car, so I have the opportunity to take care of its maintenance from new. One thing I have come across, is that it is important to do an early oil change on gearboxes and differentials (not needed for me), as the break in metals have no filter to be caught in. Some suggest that an early oil change can greatly reduce lifetime wear / extend its time before failure (could be data from OTR trucks, too).
> 
> So VW claims "lifetime" gearbox oil, which means you have a hard time finding a spec/part no. and quantity.
> 
> ...


When the manufacturer reclaims ‘lifetime gearbox oil’, I recommend oil transmission chance if there’s any malfunction in gearing or noise (especially at low temperature).

Golf mk7 5spd manual -> API GL-4 or GL-4+ SAE 75W or 75W-80


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Wait, you say "gear oil" but I think you mean "manual trans fluid".

GL-5 gear oil is for diffs, no need to change before 90k or so, and Mobil 1 is ideal.

GL-4 manual trans fluid has less friction modifiers, and the newest VW MTF is superthin, thinner than ATF.

I've used some exotic MTF, like Fuchs Silkolene Full Ester Race. It's mid weight, and works great, just not formulated for long service life.

Essentially, Pennzoil/GM Synchromesh is an excellent GL-4 that is still light, just under 10cSt, but not crazy thin like the new VW stuff at 6cSt. I replaced my VW fluid with Synchromesh when I got APR to handle the additional power and run quiet and smooth.

Do a little searching, maybe read Redline's White Paper. Redline is another great way to go in MTF, their thin MTL product being ideal at 10cSt.

For mfgs, MTF is all about getting max mpg. For the customer, it's about durability, but the way to select MTF is for your CLIMATE. Again, Synchromesh is a big winner in cold, but I know some people in Canada/Alaska/Arctic use a non-friction-modified ATF like Mobil 1 or Dexron 6.

I can add some info if people have specific questions, but in a nutshell....GL-5 Mobil 1 75w-90 for the diffs, but don't bother. In the man trans GL-4 MTF (also called MTL) Pennzoil Synchromesh....I can't stress this enough. Don't waste you time with fancy MTF until you try Synchromesh to compare to, it is the best.


----------

